

Samsung Galaxy S III Review and price in India - akgandhi
http://techdistance.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-review-and-price-in-india/

======
elssar
Cons listed are '8MP primary camera', and 'Not released yet'

How are either of those cons?

